# Aquarium salt vs Sea Salt



## BBgirl (Jun 17, 2009)

I am now out of aquarium salt and don't have the cash to go buy any but I use non-idodized sea salt for seasoning my food instead of regular iodized table salt.

Is the sea salt acceptable and since it's stronger and more mineralized how much would I use if I needed to?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't know.... but the salt is only about 1 dollar at Walmart.


----------



## BBgirl (Jun 17, 2009)

Sad as it sounds I don't have a buck to spend right now. I'm hoping that I won't need salt for any of the fish. They have all had their water changes with the aquarium salt I had and as long as no one needs another one and no one ends up needing a seperate salt bath then I'll be ok. But we live on a fixed income and the money just isn't going to be here for 2 weeks.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh OK. I'm sorry I don't know!! You can use Epsom salts though, do you have any of those?


----------



## BBgirl (Jun 17, 2009)

nope don't have any of that either.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ask Neenjar.  He is the salt bath king!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with doggyhog.


----------



## BBgirl (Jun 17, 2009)

Good idea Thanks I will ask him.


----------

